# Reflections of Ocean Key Key West



## tfezell (Sep 25, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about this resort.  I could not pull up the review on TUG.  Where is it located is the main question I would like answered.
Thanks,
Terri


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.oceankey.com/oceankey_home.aspx

KEY WEST, FL - Nestled between Key West Harbor and Mallory Square in the Florida Keys, where historic Duval Street begins the old town experience is where you’ll find the Ocean Key Resort & Spa.  Here, quaint streets are lined with colorful, 19th century clapboard houses, and bicycles are the preferred modes of transportation. This breathtaking Florida spa resort in Key West captures the essence of island resort living with oceanfront hotel accommodations that inspire and energize, all overlooking the placid waters where Gulf of Mexico meets the Atlantic Ocean.

Ocean Key Resort’s waterfront dining restaurant, Hot Tin Roof features a relaxed elegance with dramatic sunset views. Its menu is highlighted with a mix of seafood and land fare prepared in a unique culinary style dubbed as “conch-fusion.”

Ocean Key Resort presents; SpaTerre (Key West), the signature spa of Noble House Hotels & Resorts, a boutique spa and fitness center designed to represent the classic Florida beach house. Experience global cross-cultural experiences and rituals from Indonesia, Thailand, India and Australia...

Among luxury Florida resorts, Ocean Key Resort & Spa stands out from the rest. Other Key West hotels don't let you experience and enjoy the fabulous sunsets and the excitement of old town quite as much.


----------



## Floridaski (Sep 26, 2007)

*Location*

Zero Duval Street, you would not need a car unless you are driving in from Miami.  A great location, you can walk anywhere you want to go.  You may want to request a "quiet" room if this is important to you.  They are right next to Mallory Square which is very interesting, but also not exactly peaceful.  But, it is also the side that gets those great sunsets, we prefer Hyatt Sunset Harbor for downtown Key West - but this is also a very nice resort and if you want downtown Key West you cannot bet the location.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Sep 27, 2007)

*Reflections*

Reflections is not a timeshare resort,per se. It is a small section of the hotel known as Ocean Key house which during its development in the 1980's was sold as a timeshare before the hotel's construction began. Therefore, the amount of units sold as timeshare is extremely small, and the RCI deposits and exchanges here are rare.


----------

